# 1967 Gto trim tag decefiering



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

Excuse the mess> I know k-k is turquoise turqoise. What about the rest of the info.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are the basics for reading the tag.










You can search Color and Accessory charts/lists for more thorough details.


----------

